# How to do a "in-home" silicone wash???



## VanityValley (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello! This is my first post so go easy on me 
How would I go about doing a silicone wash for my own batch of shirts? I know I could go to a dye house but would like to try it myself. Products needed? Process?
Thanks!


----------



## UncleMarkProduct (Jul 22, 2006)

what is a silicon wash


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

VanityValley said:


> Hello! This is my first post so go easy on me
> How would I go about doing a silicone wash for my own batch of shirts? I know I could go to a dye house but would like to try it myself. Products needed? Process?
> Thanks!


I'm not sure you could do it yourself safely at home.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

YOu would need a commerical washer for this because the chemicals used would ruin a standard washer.


----------



## 79 camaro (Dec 23, 2007)

There are companies that make silicone for garment wash, you can buy it by the drum or sometimes smaller containers, do a search on Google i think i remember someone in Tenn. Silicone is ok for reg washers not sure about enzyme though.


----------



## Urbantakeover (Jan 4, 2010)

You can do this at home in a dye tub. It may take more time but it is possible. Look up dye tub on YouTube for instructions on how to make one.


----------



## Chiliman1 (Feb 8, 2021)

highstyleinc said:


> YOu would need a commerical washer for this because the chemicals used would ruin a standard washer.


I have a commercial washer. How do I go about doing the Process?


----------

